# Zoom's Ultravibe Speedcraw. Best Critter Bait Ever?



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

In the opinion of many anglers, this is the best critter bait out there! I will put it up against all comers. 
My nephew got this 7 pound, nine oz beauty on one today!http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...t/51913//RK=0/RS=xbyF7CRBn9enSxryttl3Tfn6lKk-


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I keep trying to find this at bass pro but can't!


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

http://m.basspro.com/Zoom-Ultra-Vibe-Speed-Craw-31/2/product/51913/


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Here ya go..http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...t/51913//RK=0/RS=9yImjApWxjBnQXs469FPou67V7s-


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Do you mean your going to the store and they never have them in stock?


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Tackle Warehouse has a ton of them.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes just look in the store and don't find them. Obv I could buy online just never been that motivated yet. More a bait I been meaning to try cause I've read good things. I use a havoc craw and the rage craw currently.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The rage craw works quite well


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The Ultravibe Speedcraw was used by Aaron Martens in his win last week. Remember, don't get the Super Speedcraw. It's bigger, but doesn't have fish catching ability of the smaller ultravibe.
It works Texas rigged, Carolina rigged, shaky head, even as a jig or spinnerbait trailer. I wouldn't brag so much on a bait if it was not true, Zoom ain't paying me, lol! It's those re-curved pincers, and slender legs that kick up quite a vibration with the slightest movement. Bass can't stand it.
Friend of mine that moved down here from Ann Arbor that I occasionally fish tourneys with loves the Rage Craw. Ask him about an April tourney at Badin Lake last year, and the cash the little speedcraw put in our pockets. We were catching bass on Carolina rigs on points while the other guys were beating the banks. The fish that had spawned were on the points, and we targeted them. I had put six in the boat before Travis got a bite, I then got two more, so I threw him some speedcraws. We won easily, caught and released 31 bass, all but one on the speedcraw.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Dang I saw all your posts about the speedcraw so I bought a bag. Just checked it. They are Super Speedcraws. Looks like I will have to place an order. I have been trying to get a positive vibe going with the Carolina rig but no success so far. Hopefully the Ultravibes will change that.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Trust me. Bass can't resist it. The Ultravibe is a much better bait than the super. See thread on the Monsters Roaming below.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok NC. I went to Fisherman's Central and dumped $3.99 on a package of Ultravibes based on your recommendation. I'm going to put you to your proof on Saturday.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

What color did you grab?


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

NCbassattack said:


> What color did you grab?


Now don't be backing out of "best ever" based on color.  I went with the basic color that serves me well around here in other plastics, Green Pumpkin with Green/Purple flecks. We'll see if it moves me off my favorites, which are the Zoom Baby Brush Hog and the Warrior Caiden Craw.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Buick Riviera said:


> Now don't be backing out of "best ever" based on color.  I went with the basic color that serves me well around here in other plastics, Green Pumpkin with Green/Purple flecks. We'll see if it moves me off my favorites, which are the Zoom Baby Brush Hog and the Warrior Caiden Craw.


Lol. Any shade of green pumpkin works very well, but I have also caught them on pumpkin and black. Smallies especially like the pumpkin. You won't be disappointed.
We wear the bass out on them down here, and sometimes they'll hit those when nothing else works. I Carolina and or Texas rig them.
My top colors are: Green Pumpkin Magic
Green Pumpkin Blue Flake
Green Pumpkin Purple Flake
Green Pumpkin
Good luck, let me know how you do!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Mr. Basskisser said:


> Dang I saw all your posts about the speedcraw so I bought a bag. Just checked it. They are Super Speedcraws. Looks like I will have to place an order. I have been trying to get a positive vibe going with the Carolina rig but no success so far. Hopefully the Ultravibes will change that.


They will. It's all I use on the Carolina rig now.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Finding long and rocky/gravel main points and secondary points on Ohio lakes can be a challenge and that is where I think a Carolina Rig shines. I know of a couple at Pleasant Hill but you risk life and limb down there from the skiers and pleasure boaters.

A couple years ago Judy and I went to Kentucky Lake and fished a CR down there on the main and secondary points and just knocked them dead. LM, SM and even one Striper. We used a locally made "flutter worm" (which is a kind of a cross between a lizard and the old Chicken Foot . . . Deep Creek Lures makes a version if you Google it) and we used the Baby Brush Hog for flippin'.

I'm going to jig or TR this Ultravibe for Smallies my next Erie near shore trip and I also have one rocky area out of all the Portage Lakes where I'm trying this also. I'll report back.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Looking forward to hearing how you do with it. Friend of mine uses it on a shaky head and catches fish.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

As promised here is my report. This morning we fished Portage Lakes. I know this lake pretty good but so does everyone else who fishes it regularly. If you aren't familiar, the main chain is surrounded by residences and it is party central with the pleasure boaters and pontoons this time of year. It is primarily a weedy type lake and this year it is especially weedy.

We got a late start, 8:30 a.m., and motored to the one point that I know of that has pretty good rocks and weeds and, or course, some guy was already there. So we put a quarter mile or so between us and settled for an area that was dominate weed with occasional small rocks around 8 to 10 feet and we sat in 15 ft and cast toward shore.

I had rigged the Ultravibe on my GLoomis IMX 782C baitcaster, T-Rigged with a 3/0 Gammy EWG and a 1/4 oz. titanium bullet weight pegged with a black bobber-stopper. 

My first cast, at 9:00 a.m., was random just to gauge how it cast and felt on the retrieve. I got serious with the second cast.

The third cast, at 9:04 a.m., got bit while I crawled the bottom and I boated a very nice keeper bass! Not a giant but one I would put in the well any day of the week in a tournament.

My second, and slightly larger Ultravibe bass, went over the gunnel at 9:22 a.m.! I was starting to get that tingly feeling! LOL! I'll take 2 bass every 15 minutes any day of the week.

Unfortunately that was it for the day. I stuck with it for another 30 minutes and then included it in my rotation the rest of the day but I never caught another one on it.

My wife and I caught 7 bass by 1:00 pm. and the first 2 out of 3 were on the Ultravibe and 2 or the 4 largest were on the Ultravibe. So it's staying tied on for sure and there are a couple of other lakes I'm looking forward to throwing this thing.

Thanks NC.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Good job. Least you got a couple of good ones on it, and it seemed to have broke into your rotation on the first day! There'll be better days ahead, trust me. If you ever get to a place where it can be Carolina rigged, it will shine.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Here are some Roanoke bass (first cousin to the rock bass, found only in a few rivers in NC and Va) and some smallmouth a friend caught on the uv speedcraw yesterday. Fish came from the Uwharrie River, in the Uwharrie mountains. Since these are small mountains in the center of the state, the smallmouth are not native there, but were stocked in 1970. Most of our smallies are in the western parts of the state. Look at the last big girl.
Caution: Pics are upside down!..lol
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/73183-Couple-quot-NEAR-quot-Fall-Citations?goto=newpost


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

That smallie is fantatic and to catch in a river would be a double bonus.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I thought of you NC when I checked out this video. I presume the same theory would apply to the Ultravibe:


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The speedcraw would be more the traditional way, or at least that's how we work it. I don't see why it wouldn't work the way he does it too, to be honest.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That jackal cover craw is worth it's weight in gold. I really like it I have not had enough time to fish this year but I have plenty of these in my stock. They are made to glide under cover.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Ok, gotcha. I've seen them at my local shop, maybe I outta grab a bag.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Laynhardwood ......... Cover craws are already tough enough to get ............... no need to be bringing them up here. lol


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Maybe I need to come up there next year. Speedcraw vs Cover craw! One must die!!!~lol Am seriously coming up next year for a few days, maybe we can go bass fishing?


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

NCbassattack said:


> Maybe I need to come up there next year. Speedcraw vs Cover craw! One must die!!!~lol Am seriously coming up nexht year for a few days, maybe we can go bass fishing?[/QUOTEheck]
> For my Ohio friends, check out Lewis and Wright baits. Made in Stow, Ohio.His craw is great, and cheap. Has cool plastics, and local.


----------



## 97JavelinE60 (Nov 1, 2015)

I threw away packs of brush hogs and Berkley rocket craws after discovering the zoom speed craws.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Keep throwing them. My son got a huge fish on one last week.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice fish


----------

